
Springer If Offering Free Textbooks - caseyslaught
https://link.springer.com/search?package=mat-covid19_textbooks&facet-content-type=%22Book%22
======
caseyslaught
Springer is offering free textbooks and other publications during the Covid-19
crisis.

